# Shoe Trees



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Well it’s taken me 71 years to appreciate how good shoe trees are, they help to take all the creases out of leather shoes I’m very impressed and for £21 personalised in your own name or branding they are a steal


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

They are indeed sublime. Heat guns combined with the trees work brilliantly to thoroughly remove the creases. Trees prevent them, though


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Well it's taken me 71 years to appreciate how good shoe trees are, they help to take all the creases out of leather shoes I'm very impressed and for £21 personalised in your own name or branding they are a steal


Recently bought a pair for a new pair of Cheaney shoes I bought and I must say they do a fantastic job of keeping the shoes in shape. Where did get them personalised for £21


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Got to say quality shoes are an investment 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Radish293 said:


> Got to say quality shoes are an investment
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just bought 3 pairs of Cheaneys in their Sale


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Meirion658 said:


> Recently bought a pair for a new pair of Cheaney shoes I bought and I must say they do a fantastic job of keeping the shoes in shape. Where did get them personalised for £21


https://www.shoe-trees.co.uk/shoe-care/men-s-shoe-trees

Had my name put on them in Verdana script


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I was watching The Elegant Oxford YouTube channel and that convinced me to buy shoe trees. I use them for formal shoes and not my work shoes (Timberland leather shoes).


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

stealthwolf said:


> I was watching The Elegant Oxford YouTube channel and that convinced me to buy shoe trees. I use them for formal shoes and not my work shoes (Timberland leather shoes).


Yes, Preston Soto videos are really good and he is an artist when it comes to mirror shine


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Yes, Preston Soto videos are really good and he is an artist when it comes to mirror shine


Oh definitely. I'm looking at buying a saphir polishing kit because of his work. It'll be a step up from the Kiwi liquid stuff I use. I haven't properly polished my shoes since I was in secondary school and used a brush and chery blossom shoe polish that used to come in a tin.

I love the mirror shine on the shoe caps but I prefer Derby shoes for formal wear over Oxfords and they come without the cap.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

You can still mirror shine a pair of Derby's, you just gradient the shine.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I've just purchased some Saphir Renovator, creams and wax from here free postage over £10
https://www.afinepairofshoes.co.uk


----------

